# Money grabbing pet shops!



## Angels_Sin (Dec 16, 2008)

There is this pet shop not too far away from me called Jumanji Pets based in Kilburn in London, Im sure its been mentioned on here before. I went in there once to try and find some specialist food for my Chinchillas and, to be fair, the staff were REALLY helpful, but they had kittens and puppies in the back of the shop in what I can only call, vivarium. The kind of enclosure youd expect to see them selling hamsters in. Anyway, I hadnt gone back there after that because I was so annoyed by them. 

Then, this weekend stupidly I thought Id pop in to get Kas a couple of toys. I headed straight for the back of the shop where they keep the animals and there they had several tanks with kittens and little puppies that to me seemed WAY over priced. One of the puppies was on its own and looked so sad and lonely  

Then I looked up and saw another tank with bloody meerkats in it! That really annoyed me, they make awful pets and the shop is clearly just cashing in on the latest fad. I just think its so irresponsible and it made me so sad to see all the people crowding round cooing over these animals without any thought for their welfare. I really do think the staff their care and its not them I blame at all, its the management and their greed.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

God, I hate pet shops selling _any_ species of animal, let alone something as specialised as meerkats


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Have you contacted your local council? Phone them and say that the 5 freedoms are being severely compromised and as the council who issued the license they have a duty to ensure the shop is caring for all the animals correctly. The 5 freedoms are

Freedom from hunger and thirst
Freedom from pain, injury and disease
Freedom from stress
Freedom to exhibit natural behaviour 
Freedom from Discomfort(this one is for housing, puppy is in incorrect housing)

Tell the council if they do not investigate and the shop stays the same you will be telling the local newspapers/RSPCA/ anyone who'll listen, theres a good chance the pet shop is breaking the conditions of it's license by keeping the meerkats as they have to inform the council who should have done an inspection before the animals were brought in to ensure the correct care was given.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Angels_Sin,

I put up a thread when I came back from London about the very same pet shop!
Its disgusting in there isn't it?! >:-(


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

That sounds horrible :-( poor kittens and puppies.

I was in Spain a few years back and saw lots of puppies in glass tanks for sale. They all looked incredibly sad and I just felt very sorry for them. It's not much of a life for the poor things :-(

Luckily I've never seen any puppies for sales in shops or stores in the UK, however from reading this I know now that it still goes on.


----------



## Angels_Sin (Dec 16, 2008)

ballybee said:


> Have you contacted your local council? Phone them and say that the 5 freedoms are being severely compromised and as the council who issued the license they have a duty to ensure the shop is caring for all the animals correctly. The 5 freedoms are
> 
> Freedom from hunger and thirst
> Freedom from pain, injury and disease
> ...


Thanks for this, I didn't know all of this information and although the tanks the animals were kept in did look very clean, the lone puppy especially looked stressed. I have no doubt that the staff at least try to look after these animals as best they can, but it doesn't make it right and I feel its incredibly irresponsible. Also, the housing, I'm convinced, can't be right. The 'cages' are pretty small and have lighting on the inside. When I put my hand on the front of the glass it felt warm and there didn't seem to be any real ventilation.

I'll try contacting the council, although I'm dubious as to if they'll do anything about it 

Pupcakes, I remember your thread, I think that might have been how I first came across this forum! Did you ever report them


----------



## puplover (Feb 19, 2009)

the dogs and cats are excersised 3 times a day, well monetered and often taken home at night if they are unable to be alone.

they are checked over every day and often more THOUGRALY

the meerkat was NOT for sale it was mearly stopping there for a bit.

if it was so cruel dont you think they would have been shut down?!!!

the R.S.P.C.A and mayheew visits regually

did you even talk to the staff about your concerns?

:


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

This thread is a couple of years old.


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

ballybee said:


> Have you contacted your local council? Phone them and say that the 5 freedoms are being severely compromised and as the council who issued the license they have a duty to ensure the shop is caring for all the animals correctly. The 5 freedoms are
> 
> Freedom from hunger and thirst
> Freedom from pain, injury and disease
> ...


5 Freedoms are more guidelines. They *aren't* legislation, although you'll find legislations like the Animal Welfare Act 2006 often reflect the 5 Freedoms, if anything, they'd be in breach of the Animal Welfare Act 2006 under certain sections. But yeah absolutely, notify as many people as possible.

I would of thought you'd need a special type of licence to keep Meercats?? They are wild animals, they have no reason to be in a domestic home.


----------



## puplover (Feb 19, 2009)

i know it is

and the meerkat owner has got a licence


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

puplover said:


> *the dogs and cats are excersised 3 times a day, well monetered and often taken home at night if they are unable to be alone.*
> 
> they are checked over every day and often more THOUGRALY
> 
> ...


That's ok then  

They can be sold to all and sundry that come through the door.........bloody good way to make sure animals have the right home 

And where are they sourced from?


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

puplover said:


> i know it is
> 
> and the meerkat owner has got a licence


What kind of license does he have I wonder? You need one to sell animals and they fall under certain categories - and I'm sure 'Meerkats' don't fall under that category lol.

I went to a agriculture college years ago, they have a zoo license which allows them to keep a range of animals from Monitors to Red Pandas, even Meerkats. I wonder if it falls into Zoo Licenses, and I highly doubt the pet shop owner has one lol


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

puplover said:


> i know it is
> 
> and the meerkat owner has got a licence


Does that mean that poor Meerkat is still there, on it's own 2 years later?


----------



## puplover (Feb 19, 2009)

private breeders who have personal relationships with the manager AND are homechecked!

look, i never said all was perfect, but what is in this world?! many people live in rooms the size of the cages (of which are NOT tanks and have generous ventilatoin in the back with a fan!) in ratio to the sizes.


----------



## puplover (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Does that mean that poor Meerkat is still there, on it's own 2 years later?


not in the cage no. no way would jumanji make a animal stay in them cages for too long. the dogs incidenly and cats are sent back to the breeder if they are there longer than a month! of which is agreed before the breeder sells them to jumanji


----------



## puplover (Feb 19, 2009)

Mark Walden said:


> What kind of license does he have I wonder? You need one to sell animals and they fall under certain categories - and I'm sure 'Meerkats' don't fall under that category lol.
> 
> I went to a agriculture college years ago, they have a zoo license which allows them to keep a range of animals from Monitors to Red Pandas, even Meerkats. I wonder if it falls into Zoo Licenses, and I highly doubt the pet shop owner has one lol


this i dont know


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

puplover said:


> not in the cage no. no way would jumanji make a animal stay in them cages for too long. the dogs incidenly and cats are sent back to the breeder if they are there longer than a month! of which is agreed before the breeder sells them to jumanji


Meerkats are social animals. Poor little thing 

How can that be right?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

When people come on, and more specifically resurrect an old thread, to argue so vehemently, I just have to wonder how closely related they are to this pet shop...


----------



## puplover (Feb 19, 2009)

there is a history behind him of which you have no idea about in relation to its whole lifestyle!


----------



## puplover (Feb 19, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> When people come on, and more specifically resurrect an old thread, to argue so vehemently, I just have to wonder how closely related they are to this pet shop...


i googled jumanji petshop kilburn and this was the 3rd hit


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

And if the puppies don't sell and are sent back to the breeder I wonder what happens to them then.

To be hoped it's not the same thing that happened to the rabbits that got sent back to their breeder at the pet shop I briefly (and to my eternal shame) worked for.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

puplover said:


> private breeders who have personal relationships with the manager AND are homechecked!
> 
> look, i never said all was perfect, but what is in this world?! many people live in rooms the size of the cages (of which are NOT tanks and have generous ventilatoin in the back with a fan!) in ratio to the sizes.


I won't even go there.........not worth it 

You have been a member here for several years....have you not read anything about breeding etc?


----------



## puplover (Feb 19, 2009)

i registered ages ago and forgot about this forum. i know more than anyof you do about this shop, everything i have said is true and i quote myself upon my exit that the R.S.P.C.A and mayheew animal home visit the store. 

think now what you will. i have given you facts. you, have given opinions. goodnight


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

puplover said:


> i googled jumanji petshop kilburn and this was the 3rd hit


And?? I don't get your point... my point was that you must be closely related to this place to argue like you are over it... I don't care how you found this thread...


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

such a shame people think its ok to sell puppies and kittens like that  really sad , stuck in a glass tank when they should be bonding and socialising


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

since when could meerkats be bought and kept as pets? obv 2009 but I had no idea. seems like a strange thread for someone to log on and bring back up after 2 years though. very sad for the animals, fingers crossed they all find good knowledgeable homes


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

puplover said:


> private breeders who have personal relationships with the manager AND are homechecked!


The following is mild compared to some which could be shown.
[youtube_browser]QFJijZsRtKA[/youtube_browser]

No respectable breeder will pass a dog on when they could not check on the dogs future wellbeing. The only way to stop puppy farms is to go direct to a reputable breeder. If not sure where to find one, create a thread and I am sure people will help guide you to one.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

hippymama said:


> such a shame people think its ok to sell puppies and kittens like that  really sad , stuck in a glass tank when they should be bonding and socialising


Same for any animal. Its not just the kittens and puppies. 
The small furries are also sourced from big breeding mills, and stuck in tanks with no socialisation and sold to anyone who has enough pennies in their pocket for it. People seem to only focus on the cats and dogs, when the suffering of the other species is just as great, and they come from the same crappy, mill situation 

It'll be a wonderful day when ALL animals are banned from being sold in pet shops. I think I could almost shut my rat sanctuary if pet shops stopped selling animals, since 95% of the rats I take in originate from pet shops.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Shadowrat said:


> It'll be a wonderful day when ALL animals are banned from being sold in pet shops.


I couldn't agree more. It's utterly wrong on every possible level, from where the animals are sourced from, to how they're kept in the shop to the fact anyone can wander in off the street and buy one on a whim.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

puplover said:


> i googled jumanji petshop kilburn and this was the 3rd hit


Odd that you know so much about it then


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

No half decent breeder is going to pass on their litter of puppies to a pet shop.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm afraid no amount of assurances, licences, inspections or fancy wording is ever going to convince me that petshops which sell puppies/kittens/farmed rodents is ever a reputable business. I vote with my feet, they dont deserve my money.

Editing to say, farmed rodents as I know a local petshop who advertises only rescue guineas & rabbits for rehoming, they arent available to buy or take home on the day either - a home check has to take place, adoption contract signed etc. Its a picture board too, rather then housing the pets in a potentially very stressful environment.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dandogman said:


> No half decent breeder is going to pass on their litter of puppies to a pet shop.


Agree with this completely !! Most of the puppies in Harrodsburg come from puppy farms I know I have seen the pedigrees 

Anyway as this is an old thread only resurrected I am closing it :thumbup1:


----------

